# 2018 Cowboys on the Coast Fishing Tournament



## bcfafishing (Jul 26, 2016)

The 2018 Cowboys on the Coast Fishing Tournament is scheduled for April 14, 2018 at Capt. Mark's Marina in Freeport. We have converted to a 3 person team tournament. Entries are $150 per team. Entries are all online and can be submitted at bcfa.org. Over $3,000 awarded in cash prizes. for more information call 979-849-6416.


----------



## McMonster (Jun 9, 2009)

This tournament raises money for scholarships!!! Please come on out and support it.


----------



## McMonster (Jun 9, 2009)

*Come On*

Weather looks kinda crappy for first thing Saturday, but so far we are still a go. Hope to see yall there.


----------

